# Climate controls cover up incoming call window on screen



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

I've noticed that if you have the climate controls up on the screen when you receive an incoming call on your paired phone, the climate controls "cover up" the little call window that pops up in the lower-left corner of the screen where it shows you who is calling and allows to you to press a button and answer (or reject) the call.

So, as far as I can tell, there's no way to see who's calling or answer an incoming call via the screen without first minimizing the climate controls. (I checked and neither steering wheel button will answer an incoming call.)

This seems to me like a rather embarrassingly bad programming error / UI flaw / bug. For something like this, does anyone know if it would be better to email [email protected] to report this issue or use the voice commands in the car to submit a bug report? (And, more generally, when are each of these options more appropriate?) Thanks.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

That would be more of a bug report thing. Nothing that service can directly do to help with that.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

The map also does not adjust to the climate controls (as it does, for example, to the audio controls.) Seems as though the climate controls might have missed an "adapt to me" UI attribute.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

I tried using the voice commands to submit a bug report, but it failed miserably 3-4 times in a row to take the full statement. It almost seems like there's a time or word limit on how long it will listen to you. I guess I'll just send an email.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jsmay311 said:


> I tried using the voice commands to submit a bug report, but it failed miserably 3-4 times in a row to take the full statement. It almost seems like there's a time or word limit on how long it will listen to you. I guess I'll just send an email.


I believe there is a character limit.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I believe there is a character limit.


That's the dumbest GD thing ever.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

This is still not fixed with V9. Blows my mind that Tesla's UI designers (apparently) intend for it to be this way.


----------

